# Been arrested but NEVER convicted, can I be an EMT?



## Foenix7769 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm considering going to EMT-B training, I do have an arrest record but no convictions. Will this impede me being able to become an EMT? I have no DUI or Drug arrests.


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm pretty certain it wouldn't inhibit you from becoming an EMT if you have no convictions, but you could get a more definite answer from your state's EMS regulatory body.


----------



## Foenix7769 (Mar 20, 2015)

I'm in Florida, as far as I can tell it's all conviction related, according to the NREMT site. I was assaulted and defended myself, I was arrested but the charges were dropped after the investigation, unfortunately, the arrest record is still on my background check. So I'm guessing as long as there's no actual -conviction- I should still be okay?


----------



## STXmedic (Mar 20, 2015)

Correct. That is my understanding at least.


----------



## Foenix7769 (Mar 20, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much! This is a big relief... The application process is so extensive I was really hoping I wasn't disqualified before I started.


----------



## KEW33 (Apr 11, 2015)

You could get yourself a lawyer to have the incident expunged.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 11, 2015)

Will not affect you. 

Only felony convictions/DV would impede you getting an NREMT cert. Localities may be slightly diff with misdemeanor CONVICTIONS, but you could just go somewhere where they don't mind. And arrests only, no one will know unless you disclose them- don't.


----------



## RefriedEMT (Apr 12, 2015)

I was never arrested but did disclose a incident where i assaulted someone in self-defense and it was not held against me since it was self-defense. So I am sure they will consider the circumstances.


----------



## Akulahawk (Apr 12, 2015)

Foenix7769 said:


> I'm considering going to EMT-B training, I do have an arrest record but no convictions. Will this impede me being able to become an EMT? I have no DUI or Drug arrests.


Most licensing authorities look only at convictions. They'll usually be able to see arrests as well. What they'll want to know about is arrest dispositions. In other words, if you're arrested for something, that arrest isn't supposed to remain an open event. If arrest doesn't have a disposition, it could mean that there's still a charge pending that's related to that arrest. They may also look for arrest patterns. An arrest in and of itself isn't a horrible deal, especially if a charge is dropped. However, several arrests of the same general type could mean that there's a behavioral pattern that needs to be looked into. It might not be disqualifying, but it may need some explanation.


----------



## Louis Cutrone (Apr 18, 2015)

As an auto accident attorney Sherman Oaks I don't think that there is any connection with EMT Training. Better consult with assault/battery attorney.


----------



## DieselBolus (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.10news.com/news/convicted-felon-certified-as-emt

At the basic level, there are _very_ few barriers to entry.


----------

